# trying to decide on a cheese press



## Mrs. Weasly

Hi all,

I am in the market for a cheese press, and I can't decide. I would love to here from experienced cheese makers on their preferences. 

I am considering 1. making my own (I like the plans at fiascofarm.com but need recommendations on molds, pref. stainless steel); 2. the one at Hoeggers Goat Supply (but wonder about drainage/drip holes in their molds); and 3. the one at cheesemaking.com, but I'd have to sell something big to pay for it (not that I am unwilling, but...)

Would consider other brands, too, if anyone has additional suggestions. This is why I hate shopping--I can never decide!

Let me know what you think, and thank you,
MW


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Sorry you haven't gotten replies yet. But I'll give it a whirl. 

We built one similar to the plans on fiascofarm.com and it works well. (I use bricks as weights...anything will work as long as you can make it evenly distributed). 

Molds for it...I've made cheese using deep cake pans that stack (drill holes in the base and sides for the whey to drain), a coffee can with a wooden follower to fit (again..drill holes in the can), and have formed stainless steel mesh/screen into a cylinder. The coffee can worked quite well, I must say. An honest to goodness REAL cheese form would be great tho 

Our second press was a Dutch Style press. (which you can see on cheesemaking.com) That also works great. Artificer built it for me...pretty simple..you just need to make sure things are square, level, and vertical. (or it gets weird as you press). It's like using a giant potato ricer.


----------



## Mrs. Weasly

Thanks so much Wisconsin Ann--appreciate your insights/suggestions.

MW


----------



## steff bugielski

I use this one. We made it for a few dollars. It works so good we will be building a few more ,bigger, stronger to use in my commercial dairy opening this spring.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/50-Off-the-Wall-Press-Plans.html


----------



## steff bugielski

Do a search for plans to build a dutch press. They are far better than a spring loaded one. You can get much better weight on the cheese with much less weight. It uses Mechanical Advantage like a lever and fulcrum.
They are easy to build and use.


----------



## linn

I have tried three cheese presses over the years and this is the one I like best. It is pricey, but very well made.

http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesepresses.html

Item #: E28 -


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made one, too, and after a year or so, bought a used nice one from a person on the goat board. Now have another one like the post above from cheesemaking.com

Spend the money.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I found a stainless steel insert for a stock pot that works really well as a mold. It is rather large, but I normally do 5 gallons of milk at a time.


----------



## Mrs. Weasly

Thanks everyone. i think I am going to order the dutch press plans, and if I can transform plans into a working press in short order, I'll give it a try. The fancy one on cheesemaking.com can be my "plan B". Thanks again!
MW


----------



## LFRJ

Two cents worth - I went to a cheese making class. The "cheese master" made his press from the fiasco farm instructions too. His complaint with the screw tightening models is that you can screw it down to the precise pressure/weight you want, but once the cheese shrinks a little, the pressure decreases. With the a stack of still weights, the pressure stays on. (He uses stacks of 5 and 10 pound free weight discs that the weight lifters use).


----------



## Trisha in WA

linn said:


> I have tried three cheese presses over the years and this is the one I like best. It is pricey, but very well made.
> 
> http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesepresses.html
> 
> Item #: E28 -


Linn, 
Do you find you have to adjust the pressure as time goes on?


----------



## linn

Yes, now that you mention it, I did. I had forgotten because I haven't made cheese in quite a while.


----------



## Trisha in WA

there is a fella on cheeseforum who makes a really nice looking Dutch press that he sells very reasonably...it's on Ebay for $79
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cheese-Press-ST...186809&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8225103644872996021


----------

